# Who inspects NFPA 72 installations in your jurisdiction



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have come across some varied opinions on this subject.

What ICC certified category is suppose to inspect NFPA 72 installations?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 17, 2010)

Right off the top of my head; Building, Electric, Mechaincal, and Fire.  The IBC, NEC, IMC, and IFC all reference the NFPA 72.  While a building inspector, mechanical inspector, and fire inspector may not inspect the wiring, power supply, and other electrical components of a NFPA 72 installation, the location of devices, the operation of devices, and other aspects of the systems will likely be under scope fo the other trades.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 17, 2010)

Our local Fire Marshal does all the plan review and field inspection of fire alarm and sprinkler systems.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 17, 2010)

A combination of my two electrical inspectors and myself. We join in the review and I do the field testing. I don't believe ICC has a cert, but if they can charge for one they will soon have it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 17, 2010)

Same as JP with exception we also do special hazard and commercial cooking.


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 18, 2010)

Location gets checked on plan review, field verification, testing etc. is by Fire Inspector.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 18, 2010)

vegas paul said:
			
		

> Location gets checked on plan review, field verification, testing etc. is by Fire Inspector.


Who inspects for compliance with Ch 7 of the NEC, aka NFPA 70?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 18, 2010)

Fire Inpsectors here have no jurisdiction in residential occupancies (1&2 Family Dwellings).  Fire alarm systems, smoke alarms, and other NFPA 72 systems must be inspected by an electrical inspector.  And while the fire inspector is responsible for the fire alarm systems, kitchen hood suppression, and other NFPA 72 systems in a commercial occupancy, the mechanical inspector ensures the required duct detectors are in place and operational, and the electrical inspector checks the FACP wiring, power supply, and other installation requirements.  Building inspectors work with the FI to ensure the life safety plan has been complied with and that all other trades have verified their NFPA 72 systems are compliant.

This is how my jurisdiction handles it.  There is redundancy, but that is good when it comes to Fire Protection.


----------

